# Partime job for International students



## mac0080 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi i want to know which area or provinces available more partime job oppertunities for students. Please help


----------



## mac0080 (Jun 21, 2014)

Goin to apply for cookery level 5 - 2 year program..


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mac0080 said:


> Goin to apply for cookery level 5 - 2 year program..


For part time jobs you'll be limited to where the study course is situated so you'll need to make a list of places where you can actually study, then decide which will be the best for part time job opportunities.


----------



## mac0080 (Jun 21, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> For part time jobs you'll be limited to where the study course is situated so you'll need to make a list of places where you can actually study, then decide which will be the best for part time job opportunities.


WITT ~ new plymouth
Cpit ~ Christchurch 
Whitieria ~ Auckland 
Nsia~ auckland 
Nzma ~auc
Wellington , Hamilton etc.. so among this which one is good college and partime oppertunitie.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mac0080 said:


> WITT ~ new plymouth Cpit ~ Christchurch Whitieria ~ Auckland Nsia~ auckland Nzma ~auc Wellington , Hamilton etc.. so among this which one is good college and partime oppertunitie.


No idea which are good colleges and which aren't ?
As for part time work opportunities I'd say any of them would be fine. You'll only be able to work a maximum of 20hrs per week assuming your visa allows it and since they are all associated with NZ cities there should be lots of casual work available.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

mac0080 said:


> WITT ~ new plymouth
> Cpit ~ Christchurch
> Whitieria ~ Auckland
> Nsia~ auckland
> ...


I think you'd find it difficult to find someone with knowledge of all these, what we call, techs. It's a matter of getting course outlines for each and seeing which one suits you best. I believe they'll all be similar in terms of educational standards etc, but I couldn't guarantee it.


----------

